# No, cat, NO!



## ycbm (24 April 2017)

No matter how loud you shout, I am NOT going to open the loo window every time you follow me in there, so that you can go out, only to run back in through the cat flap seconds later. I have absolutely no idea why you want this so badly.

Can anyone explain?

What do yours do?


----------



## js1006 (25 April 2017)

Mine do the same, get all upset if they are shut out of the bathroom when you go in, then immediately ask to go out the window.  No idea why.
Worst thing is I removed the rabbit hutch they used to use as a step off the roof, so if they do make it out they are then stuck and asking to come back in via window 5 minutes later.  
It's only been gone for 18 months and they still haven't learnt...


----------



## ycbm (25 April 2017)

What is it about loo windows!?!


----------



## Coblover63 (25 April 2017)

We close our kitchen door in the evenings when the  dishwasher gets switched on because it is right next to the door and if the door is open we can't hear the telly.  The cat sleeps upstairs but every night when she hears the door close, she comes and sits and stares plaintively at it until one of us gets up to let her out.  Every night.  At least once.  *sigh*


----------



## Nici (25 April 2017)

What a funny habit your cat has, ycbm! :lol:
I used to have a foster cat who checked if I was breathing at night because her previous owner had died in his sleep.
At least I think the cat was checking, perhaps it was trying to choke me. :devilish:


----------



## Tyssandi (25 April 2017)

ycbm said:



			No matter how loud you shout, I am NOT going to open the loo window every time you follow me in there, so that you can go out, only to run back in through the cat flap seconds later. I have absolutely no idea why you want this so badly.

Can anyone explain?

What do yours do?
		
Click to expand...

Mine screams and screams for a sachet to be put in her bowl on the work surface( poo pooed by some) she then either expects me to lift her up then she sniffs it and jumps down , or she jumps up there licks it and jumps down or after I opend the packet and placed in a bowl she walks off without touching itor jumping up.  I said     *Lilly why the hell did you ask for it*    what a waste now.


----------



## Auslander (25 April 2017)

I have come to the conclusion that the answer to every "Why do cats do" question is... because they can.


----------



## ycbm (25 April 2017)

I fear you are right. If she thinks I'm opening that window today with an Arctic gale outside, she can't think again. I don't care how pretty she is!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (25 April 2017)

Simple answer, cats have servants!


----------



## Mrs B (25 April 2017)

One of mine ate the Easter Bunny Sunday before last ... or A bunny at any rate ... left its tail, guts, back paws and snout in a neat heap as an Easter Surprise for me under one of the chairs ...  

Still. Look on the bright side: at least she didn't leave it at the foot of the stairs for me to tread in on my barefooted way to the kitchen ...


----------



## ycbm (25 April 2017)

Mrs B said:



			One of mine ate the Easter Bunny Sunday before last ... or A bunny at any rate ... left its tail, guts, back paws and snout in a neat heap as an Easter Surprise for me under one of the chairs ...  

Still. Look on the bright side: at least she didn't leave it at the foot of the stairs for me to tread in on my barefooted way to the kitchen ...
		
Click to expand...

Oh, the squish underfoot, and the sinking feeling before you look to see whether it's a carcass, hair ball or just plain sick.

Aren't they lovely?!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (25 April 2017)

Mine likes to come and watch me get ready for my bath and soon as the taps go on in he rushes even if he's asleep or downstairs. Unfortunately the spectacle seems to rather sex him up and he tries to get intimate with my arm despite being done! 

One of them was sick on my throw the other day which was lovely. And why do they usually pick the middle of the night to wake you up being sick you then feel obliged to get up and go find said sick so no one steps in it in the dark?!


----------



## Lindylouanne (25 April 2017)

My incredibly blonde silver tabby sits in front of the cat flap and meows until I open the door for her to go out. Funnily enough she can operate the cat flap perfectly when I turn the hoover on and has no trouble making her way back in if it's raining.

I'm just grateful the other three are slightly more intelligent.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (27 April 2017)

I call my cats my 'toilet companions' as they seem obsessed by following me in there! I never feel lonely  

My ginger one Chilli likes to suckle on my ear so at night if I'm in the wrong position he lies his big hairy body on my face and attempts to suffocate me until I turn over or he sticks his paw up my nose!


----------



## tallyho! (27 April 2017)

I dreamed that the cat flap would solve all my cat-related woes. 

It was, just a dream.


----------



## MagicMelon (2 May 2017)

Mine don't want the window, they will literally rip the door down though if I close the door on them. I'll get fed up and let them in (usually getting out of the bath to do so!), they saunter in, sit on the toilet seat for a minute watching me then immediately demand to go back out again. If I go anywhere near my kitchen tap at all through the day, they will arrive within seconds demanding I turn the tap on for them (Bengals...) yet most of the time they'll just sit and watch it.


----------



## ycbm (2 May 2017)

Oh don't start me on Bengals!  Mine was only a half. He never shut up, he was outrageously demanding. I miss him every day.


----------



## poiuytrewq (13 May 2017)

Hilarious!


----------



## MagicMelon (13 May 2017)

ycbm said:



			Oh don't start me on Bengals!  Mine was only a half. He never shut up, he was outrageously demanding. I miss him every day.
		
Click to expand...

Aww  They are real characters. Weirdly one of mine is pretty vocal when demanding something yet the other only mews very quietly when she greets me when I wake up in the morning or walk in the front door, its very sweet. They're so opposite in every way so I cant really say theres certain things Bengals do - the only thing they both do is have their obsession with water and they hate closed doors!


----------

